# starting on steroids?



## andreas (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi 

I am new to this site and learning how to use it as I go. I am wondering if some one can give me some advice on what to look out for when starting steroids? what to start with and how to cycle it etc.? I used to compete power lifting and no longer compete so that is not a problem anymore. I have a 140kg bench a 260kg deadlift and 240kg squat all clean. I am weighing 94kg and I am 6ft 2inches tall I am also 26 in april of this year. is it to soon to start gear? I work in a gym and I can train whenever I want/need. I live over the road from my work so training is never an issue. 

Please help!!

Aaron


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 3, 2014)

Look around the sight and read ALL the stickeys. You will learn a lot. 
Welcome to the board


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 3, 2014)

Yup,
Everything you just ask you read about here on the site ... Research and read we can help with questions


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 3, 2014)

First off welcome bud. Just like the last two comments said, stick around and do a bunch of research.  You'll b absolutely amazed on how much knowledge the brothers here know. Whether it's training,diet advice or even motivation to help u reach ur goals. I would start off letting us know what exactly r ur goals and where u wanna be. Good luck bud and I think you'll really like it here.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome...


----------



## grind4it (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to UGBB! I hope you stick around and do some reaserch before you jump into the game.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to UG.  As the brothers said before me, stick around here and research, research and do some more.  Great posting of previous experiences are here, tried and true.  It a serious step you are considering taking....dont take it lightly....and prepare yourself.


----------



## chicken wing (Jan 3, 2014)

grind4it said:


> Welcome to UGBB! I hope you stick around and do some reaserch before you jump into the game.



This x2. Read everything here


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to the underground.  Your post reflects that fact that you are no where near ready.  No one can tell you the answer to your question.  As with any important decision in life you need to put forward the effort to educate yourself about the topic.  The great news for you all the information you seek is here.  All you've got to do is invest the time required to discover the best answer to your question for you.  Everyone is different.  So get to work....


----------



## RedLang (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to the board mate. Do your research mate there is plenty of info on these boards.

Nice numbers natural too mate.

Red


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 4, 2014)

Welcome.  Like everyone said, spend a little time reading up on stuff, but don't hesitate to ask any specific questions you have.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 4, 2014)

Agree with the brothers above my man take your time and learn . Make a educated decision for yourself don't go off of someone else advice decide for yourself once you know the ins and outs 

good luck


----------

